# Duck hunts



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

With only 2 weeks left I have weekends hunts available this Sunday 20 and next Saturday the 26 available. Butch is available during the week. We have been averaging over 15 Ducks per hunt. Please call if interested. Thanks 


Sammy 713-306-3574


Butch 713-906-4318


----------

